

Hydrofoiling America's Cup Yachts: Interview With the Architect - SkyMarshal
http://www.sailingworld.com/blogs/racing/americas-cup/writing-the-rule

======
SkyMarshal
Some videos of them in action for anyone curious:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzbZ53cSGPE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzbZ53cSGPE)

[http://www.youtube.com/americascup](http://www.youtube.com/americascup)

[http://www.youtube.com/user/OracleRacingTeam](http://www.youtube.com/user/OracleRacingTeam)

[http://www.youtube.com/user/EmTeamNZ](http://www.youtube.com/user/EmTeamNZ)

[http://www.youtube.com/jnavas2](http://www.youtube.com/jnavas2)

~~~
SkyMarshal
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5g3gSoWCSI&t=25m40s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5g3gSoWCSI&t=25m40s)

